# Street Art and social art pics



## Hans Monheim (Apr 26, 2008)

I invite you to my Web page: www.hansmonheim.com
a very good link to urban and social art is:
http://www.hansmonheim.com/?p=galleries/gallery.php&type=events&gal=131
Give me your opinion


----------



## firecrow (May 8, 2008)

I find your work interesting, thanks for sharing it! you have a good eye for composing in everyday scenes, yet there is a balance as well in terms of showing things that are interesting in themselves, as a document of a specific place or environment. It would seem that all of this work would seem very attractive to any number of news agencies or magazines, I wonder if you're working with some?


----------



## Hans Monheim (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello Firecrow,
Sorry in for this very late answer to your comment.
Unfortunately I have no agency that takes care of my work. As many Photographers I feel unable to promote my own pictures. I would be very pleased if you could help me out in some way to find some agency.
I have seen your pics and I would like to transmit you all my respect for these absolute outstanding pictures. Interesting, very good composition, just top.
Sincerely yours
Hans Monheim
hans.monheim@gmail.com
www.hansmonheim.com


----------

